

HTML5, meet 1998. - xmojo
http://geocitieslycostripod.com
A fully compliant HTML5 website, with a UI straight from 1998. Uses HTML5, CSS3 and SVG. Have a peek at the source.
======
seldo
I am deeply impressed at the depth and subtlety of this joke. All the worst
excesses of HTML 2.0, rendered in perfectly valid, well-structured, completely
readable HTML 5.

It's not the language you use, folks. It's what you do with it. Bravo!

~~~
noonespecial
The fact that he went so far as to register a hilarious (and pertinent) domain
name just to pull it off is icing on the cake.

~~~
wkdown
He did forget Angelfire though

------
mcav
It validates!
[http://html5.validator.nu/?doc=http%3A%2F%2Fgeocitieslycostr...](http://html5.validator.nu/?doc=http%3A%2F%2Fgeocitieslycostripod.com%2F)

~~~
booticon
Unfortunately the stylesheet doesn't: [http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-
validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%...](http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-
validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fgeocitieslycostripod.com%2Fiknowmy.css&profile=css21&usermedium=all&warning=1&lang=en)

~~~
pufuwozu
You're right, but you should be validating with CSS3 instead of CSS2.1:

[http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-
validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%...](http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-
validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fgeocitieslycostripod.com%2Fiknowmy.css&profile=css3&usermedium=all&warning=1&lang=en)

The only "error" is the British English way of spelling grey.

~~~
rakeshpai
I surprised that all browsers still understand the meaning of "gray" as
opposed to "grey". Anyway, it's fixed. The CSS validates now.

------
mbrubeck
I cannot, in good conscience, vote this up. But it made me laugh. :)

------
axod
Just looks like a standard modern day myspace page...

------
nipra
LOL. Thank GOD, I was not part of that era. :-P

~~~
hvs
Era? It was only 11 years ago for god sakes.

~~~
gloob
A legitimate point. "Eon" might be a better word.

Edit: I just had the terrifying thought of this sort of website coming back in
vogue circa 2020 because it's "retro".

~~~
thwarted
An era is defined by events. There was a Netscape 4 era even though it only
lasted maybe 4 years. We will hopefully soon be out of the IE6 era. An eon is
a measure of geological time.

~~~
gloob
I'm aware of both those definitions. My contention is that, in the context of
the internet, 11 years qualifies as "geological time".

~~~
thwarted
While one can hardly disagree with 11 years qualifying as geologic time in the
context of the internet, the original comment, "Thank GOD, I was not part of
that era.", was referring to something delineated by events (the widespread
use of geocities-like HTML formatting and page design), which has nothing to
do with how long ago those events occurred. The only notable thing about that
comment is that nipra either isn't old enough or didn't get into the industry
soon enough to be solidly aware of that period in Internet history. That era
ended an eon ago.

------
coderdude
Sites like these are particularly nostalgic for anyone who was making Websites
around 1996. I'd give almost anything (maybe I'm exaggerating) if a) I could
remember my old Geocities address and b) The Wayback Machine got to it before
Geocities pulled the inactivity plug.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't think there's an "inactivity plug". When the announcement about
Geocities being taken down came along I went and hunted out my old site and
found it still going; it must have been a few years since I'd touched it and
it was getting only a handful of hits (plus it was META-REFRESH redirected).
The wayback machine never really went after the content of Geocities and the
like, certainly it never had my stuff, presumably it was generally not worth
keeping.

------
scrame
I still make sites like this. Its fun.

~~~
rakeshpai
This has to be the most underrated witty comment here. +1.

------
vital101
Even in 1998, I think that this would still be considered an eye-sore. Well
done though!

------
pilif
this is one of the most beautiful things I have seen on the web so far and it
is one of the things I would point to if I had to explain why coding can
really be art.

Congratulations to whoever made it: You made my day.

~~~
rakeshpai
Thanks a million. You made my day by saying that.

------
eam
Reminds me of my first site I did on angelfire.

------
timf
I think this is the first thing I've voted up and also flagged :-)

------
ax0n
It's more like 1996. But still, I am laughing SO hard right now.

------
piyushranjan
It even passes all html 5 validations!!

